# Need HELP! Cox/Phoenix



## azax456 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey all! I am in desperate need of help. I am in Central Scottsdale in a 2nd story condo. I have had Cox whole-home DVR for years and have been super ready to cut the cord. I purchased a Roamio OTA and an indoor antenna. The TiVo is working fine but I get HORRIFIC reception inside. I maybe get 3TV and one other. I have moved the antenna all over, re-scanned 500 times and even purchased *4* different antennas including a Mohu 50. The Mohu is best but I can't reliably get more than 2 channels ever. I have put them on windows, walls and help them up everywhere...nada but broken horrible signals.

I am in a respectable range from South Mountain (18 miles) and have no clue what is causing this interference?! 

I don't watch much TV and this OTA solution was going to be great, especially saving $90/month telling Cox to pound sand except for internet and alarm. I am thinking the OTA option is not going to work since I don't think any antenna will get me good signals and roof/attic mounting is not an option. 

Even with the limited time I have used this TiVO with no signal I am hooked! So, what are my options? I have heard of the cable card route but what does that entail? Will I still be saving money a month not needing Cox's DVR? I know I have to pay for TiVo but I could go from 3 Cox boxes to 1 TiVo. 

Can I just pay for basic cable and get the upgraded Roamio and plug it in to the wall? Will it take the basic channels 3-69(?) and work that way? That would be less than paying for digital cable and hassle of cable cards and is plenty of channels for me. 

THANK YOU GREATLY in advance for any help/wisdom you can give. If anyone knows why I can't get a signal or can answer my other questions I would be ecstatic. 

Respectfully,

Alex


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you have a digital TV, what happens when you try hooking the antenna straight into the TV? Do you have the same problems receiving the OTA channels as you do with the Roamio, or do all of the channels come through fine?

If you have a balcony, you could try an outdoor antenna. Outdoor antennas will generally give you a better OTA signal than indoor ones. 

Alternatively, as you say, you could get basic cable from Cox and use a CableCard. Cable companies usually only charge around $20/month for basic cable and maybe $2-$4/month for the CableCard. So for around $25/month you would be able to get all of the local broadcast channels that you are having trouble picking up with your antenna. One issue with this route is that you said you purchased the Roamio OTA, which is antenna only. You would need to return it and get the Roamio, which is exactly the same as the Roamio OTA except it also has a CableCard slot.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I live in a condo and use the Mohu Leaf 50 as well. I get 47 OTA channels with it and am anywhere from about 16 to 27 miles from the sources.

I had a Leaf 50 that was defective. The antenna was fine but I was only getting a few channels. I narrowed the issue down to a bad amplifier that came with the Leaf. I called Mohu and they sent me another amplifier and all was good after that..

I don't know if that is the problem you are having with the Leaf 50 or not but it's worth a shot.

I started with the Tivo OTA and after a few weeks decided to get the regular Roamio and lifetime service. If you look around for a discount code you can find the Roamio with lifetime service for $450.

I got a code from Spherular and am very pleased with the service he provides..

I'd try contacting Mohu 1st and see what they say. The Leaf 50 should get plenty of channels since you are not that far from the stations.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you have a digital TV, what happens when you try hooking the antenna straight into the TV? Do you have the same problems receiving the OTA channels as you do with the Roamio, or do all of the channels come through fine? If you have a balcony, you could try an outdoor antenna. Outdoor antennas will generally give you a better OTA signal than indoor ones. Alternatively, as you say, you could get basic cable from Cox and use a CableCard. Cable companies usually only charge around $20/month for basic cable and maybe $2-$4/month for the CableCard. So for around $25/month you would be able to get all of the local broadcast channels that you are having trouble picking up with your antenna. One issue with this route is that you said you purchased the Roamio OTA, which is antenna only. You would need to return it and get the Roamio, which is exactly the same as the Roamio OTA except it also has a CableCard slot.


I agree with everything said, especially testing the antenna on his TV to make sure the tuners in his Roamio aren't broken. Getting the limited basic/lifeline cable is also a great idea if he can't get OTA signals reliably.

One added suggestion that may save you cash though, is that you may not need to exchange the Roamio OTA for the base model with cablecard function. All you do is, go to your local office and tell them you want to add limited basic cable (1st 20 channels or so that include your local networks and some others) that you have a TiVo and so you also need a tuning adapter so it will map your channels to their correct channel numbers for the TiVo guide and channel surfing, etc. Of they give you a hard time about giving only a tuning adapter and not a bundle with a cablecard, keep telling them you only need a tuning adapter(resolver). If they insist, just take the package that includes the cablecard, at least initially.

Now when you get home, just plug the tuning adapter into your Roamio OTA with the USB cable which should've been supplied by your cable co. This will cause the Roamio to pop up a screen asking you if you want to setup cable tv since it detected a tuning adapter connected to it. Say yes and run through guided setup again using your local cable co's lineup and voila, all your base local network and lifeline cable channels should be there and visible (with the exception of any analog channels, if any, since Roamio has no analog tuners). You may have to run all the way through your channels one at a time to see all you get because your local networks (abc, cbs, fox, NBC, PBS) may be available in HD in the higher channels #s.

The only thing I can think of that may prevent you from getting all the channels you pay for is if they're all encrypted on your system and not Clear QAM, since you won't have a cablecard to decrypt them properly. An easy way to tell before you go through all this hassle is to connect your cable signal directly to your tv and run a cable channel scan. Whatever channels come through and are watchable on your tv are the ones that are clear QAM, with the exception of any analog channels, if your tv has that capability and your system still uses analog.

If this doesn't work or you can't get your antenna to work, then yes, the next step would be to get at least a base Roamio and use cable. If you end up getting it to work with just the tuning adapter (which I have done and proven is possible), then just return the cablecard only to save the few bucks/month if you want. If they ask for the tuning adapter back too, just tell them you still need it for your TiVo to remap the channels correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

raqball said:


> I live in a condo and use the Mohu Leaf 50 as well. I get 47 OTA channels with it and am anywhere from about 16 to 27 miles from the sources. I had a Leaf 50 that was defective. The antenna was fine but I was only getting a few channels. I narrowed the issue down to a bad amplifier that came with the Leaf. I called Mohu and they sent me another amplifier and all was good after that.. I don't know if that is the problem you are having with the Leaf 50 or not but it's worth a shot. I started with the Tivo OTA and after a few weeks decided to get the regular Roamio and lifetime service. If you look around for a discount code you can find the Roamio with lifetime service for $450. I got a code from Spherular and am very pleased with the service he provides.. I'd try contacting Mohu 1st and see what they say. The Leaf 50 should get plenty of channels since you are not that far from the stations.


He said he's tried at least four different antennas, so it's not just the Mohi 50.



azax456 said:


> ..........*I have moved the antenna all over, re-scanned 500 times and even purchased *4* different antennas including a Mohu 50. The Mohu is best but I can't reliably get more than 2 channels ever.* ............ Respectfully, Alex


It could be the amp as you mention, if that is that he has one that he used for all the antennas he's tried and is the common denominator.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> He said he's tried at least four different antennas, so it's not just the Mohi 50.


My bad for responding.. The OP never said if the other antennas were amplified. The only one I know for sure that is amplified, based on the OP's post, is the Mohu Leaf 50.. I had a similar issue and figured I'd share what solved it for me..


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

raqball said:


> My bad for responding.. The OP never said if the other antennas were amplified. The only one I know for sure that is amplified, based on the OP's post, is the Mohu Leaf 50.. I had a similar issue and figured I'd share what solved it for me..


No worries! It's good that you posted. Any added info is good info. Good point about the Mohu amp.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Central Scottsdale,
You have Papago Park between you and South Mountain, and maybe Camelback depending how north of downtown you are. If Camelback is in the line of sight between you and South Mountain you need a large outdoor antenna. If you are already having reflection issues from Camelback, that combined with the chicken wire in the stucco will cause major issues for an indoor antenna.

Cox Home Security is the one service I would definitely dump. They charge way too much, $39.99/mo w/ Fire or $29.99/mo w/o Fire. I purchased my own system and have it monitored by AlarmRelay.com, 1st year is $8.50/mo (paid annually $107.40) plus one-time $35 set-up. AlarmRelay/Watchlight Corporation is a very reputable security monitoring service in El Cajon, CA.

Cox does have the TV Economy Pak for $38.99/mo that you can use a CableCARD with. TV Economy includes all the Locals and many popular cable channels 
http://www.cox.com/residential/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Cox also has Flex Watch TV and Internet for $69.99 which includes HBO and STARZ
http://www.cox.com/residential/special-offers/flex-watch.cox

Cox TV Economy HD Channles
1003	-	KTVK - 3 HD
1005	-	KPHO - CBS HD
1006	-	KASW - CW HD
1007	-	Cox7 HD
1008	-	KAET - PBS HD
1009	-	KUTP - My Network HD
1010	-	KSAZ - Fox HD
1012	-	KPNX - NBC HD
1013	-	KAZT HD
1015	-	KNXV - ABC HD
1016	-	KFPH-CA UniMás HD
1018	-	KPPX - Ion HD
1019	-	KTVW - Uni HD
1020	-	KTAZ - Telmundo HD
1023	-	Discovery Channel HD
1024	-	Lifetime HD
1026	-	TNT HD
1027	-	FX HD
1028	-	USA Network HD
1035	-	Disney Channel HD
1036	-	CNN HD
1037	-	Nickelodeon HD
1038	-	HLN HD
1043	-	AMC HD
1045	-	truTV HD
1046	-	Food Network HD
1047	-	FOX News Channel HD
1050	-	Syfy HD
1051	-	Comedy Central HD
1052	-	E! HD
1053	-	Cartoon Network HD
1054 - WGN America HD
1055	-	Galavisión HD
1057	-	Animal Planet HD
1058	-	TV Land HD
1059	-	BET HD
1061	-	History (West) HD
1063	-	msnbc HD
1070	-	The Weather Channel HD
1071	-	TCM HD
1072	-	National Geographic HD
1098	-	QVC HD
1106	-	Nick Jr. HD


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> One added suggestion that may save you cash though, is that you may not need to exchange the Roamio OTA for the base model with cablecard function. All you do is, go to your local office and tell them you want to add limited basic cable (1st 20 channels or so that include your local networks and some others) that you have a TiVo and so you also need a tuning adapter so it will map your channels to their correct channel numbers for the TiVo guide and channel surfing, etc. Of they give you a hard time about giving only a tuning adapter and not a bundle with a cablecard, keep telling them you only need a tuning adapter(resolver). If they insist, just take the package that includes the cablecard, at least initially.
> 
> Now when you get home, just plug the tuning adapter into your Roamio OTA with the USB cable which should've been supplied by your cable co. This will cause the Roamio to pop up a screen asking you if you want to setup cable tv since it detected a tuning adapter connected to it. Say yes and run through guided setup again using your local cable co's lineup and voila, all your base local network and lifeline cable channels should be there and visible (with the exception of any analog channels, if any, since Roamio has no analog tuners). You may have to run all the way through your channels one at a time to see all you get because your local networks (abc, cbs, fox, NBC, PBS) may be available in HD in the higher channels #s.
> 
> ...


I doubt Cox is going to be able/willing to Authorize just the Tuning Adapter. Getting a CableCard and Tuning Adapter automatically bumps you to Advanced TV for $73.99/mo. Unless you are subscribing to Economy TV Pak or the Flex Watch TV and Internet Pak.

Everything w/ Cox Phoenix except the Locals are encrypted and Copy Protected, so you would need the CableCARD for anything other than the Locals. When Cox goes to all Digital in Phoenix then even the Locals are going to be encrypted.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> When Cox goes to all Digital in Phoenix then even the Locals are going to be encrypted.


Weren't they supposed to go to all digital pretty soon?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> I doubt Cox is going to be able/willing to Authorize just the Tuning Adapter. *Getting a CableCard and Tuning Adapter automatically bumps you to Advanced TV for $73.99/mo*. Unless you are subscribing to Economy TV Pak or the Flex Watch TV and Internet Pak. Everything w/ Cox Phoenix except the Locals are encrypted and Copy Protected, so you would need the CableCARD for anything other than the Locals. When Cox goes to all Digital in Phoenix then even the Locals are going to be encrypted.


Well that sucks. Isn't that against FCC rules though? Don't they have to supply a consumer with a cablecard if they ask for one in order to get the services they're paying for, even if a lower tier?

I don't think the OP was concerned about anything other than the locals anyway. He was initially trying an antenna and it didn't work, so getting all the locals via cable would be an improvement in his plan.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, the OP should be able to get just Starter TV for $23.99 and add a CableCARD. Cox may give some pushback, but the OP would most likely eventually win. I don't think it will be an easy task though.

As for getting the TA Authorized w/o a CableCARD also Paired to the account, this I doubt will happen, unless by a mistake on the part of the Cox employee.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

gespears said:


> Weren't they supposed to go to all digital pretty soon?


Seems they are moving slowly on this. The only market so far has been New England.

Phoenix by far is the largest market, Cox must be prepared with a warehouse full of Mini HD uDTAs, Motorola Markets are using the Evolution HD uDTA, the specs say they are also compatible with Cisco systems, but one article I read said Cox was going to use both Evolution and Cisco.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, the OP should be able to get just Starter TV for $23.99 and add a CableCARD. Cox may give some pushback, but the OP would most likely eventually win. I don't think it will be an easy task though.


All you have to do is sign up for the higher tier, get the CableCard and pair it, and then drop back down to the lower tier of service. Once you have the CableCard installed and paired, they aren't going to come to your house and forcibly take it away from you.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> All you have to do is sign up for the higher tier, get the CableCard and pair it, and then drop back down to the lower tier of service. Once you have the CableCard installed and paired, they aren't going to come to your house and forcibly take it away from you.


But what if he/she tries to keep the TA and takes the Cablecard back? This is what the OP would want to do if they try to keep using the Roamio OTA.


----------



## azax456 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, I am shocked and so appreciative of all the time you guys took to give me the responses you did!!! 

CoxinPhx, I think you are right. I am at Scottsdale/Shea and have Papago Park and Camelback in my way. It is to be it. I have tried EVERYTHING and just can't get it to work. It's a real shame because the OTA was my perfect solution. 

I think the Cox Economy Pack would be great. This way I don't have to give up NatGeo and Discovery and a few others I do like. So I should just be paying $38.99 for the TV and $2.00 for the cable card? I have never used a cable card, do I just call up or visit a store? Then it just goes in the TiVo and I'm good? I'm going to return the OTA and get the standard Roamio from Best Buy for $145 (Amazon price match) and maybe a stream &#55357;&#56835;. 

As far as the alarm, I have a hard wired system and don't have a landline so I feel like I'm stuck? You know how I could have cellular backup and use a hard wired system with that alarmrelay.com? 

Thank you so much for the time and wisdom!!!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am not an antenna expert, but, if you have a balcony that faces South/West and do not have any taller buildings in your line of sight. You may get decent reception with a large directional VHF/UHF antenna. Something like the following:
Channel Master 2016
Channel Master CM-4228HD

You can pick-up a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter at the Cox Store, and add the Economy TV Pak.

Here is another Scottsdale Cox customer installing a Roamio. He is having a hard time getting Cox to make it work, not all installs should be this difficult.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525734

Set-up the TiVo and update the SW before installing the CableCARD and Tuning Adapter.

Then install both the CableCARD and Tuning Adapter, and let them both do their firmware updates. The TA may take 20 minutes or more.

Then Call Cox @ 1-877-820-8202 to have them Paired and Authorized.
http://media.cox.com/support/print_.../CCI110069_CableCardInstallGuide_CiscoCT2.pdf

If you are not using MoCA to connect Minis, you can just use the TA Coax RF Out to feed the Base Roamio.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5ROWkwGJipCcUI3WVYxRnpaNlk/edit

If you have very strong signals, then you could also use a splitter to feed the Coax separately to both the Roamio and Tuning Adapter. You do not need the POE Filter for the Base Roamio.
http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf

AlarmRelay.com does offer Cellular Monitoring and Internet Monitoring, You should call them, they are very helpful and informative.

I had a Brinks Security hardwired system, and reused most of the sensors and replaced the panel and keypads with the following:
DSC Power 1832 Alarm System

You can also add a Cellular or Internet module to this system.


----------

